# Ford diesel 6.7 recall info



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Stalling issues....in case anyone here is affected

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2015/01/federal_regulators_investigati.html#incart_river


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

So the government (via the Environmental Protection Agency) mandates that an engine (the Ford 6.7 liter Powerstroke in this case) is to shut off – rather than possibly exceed emissions regulations – when an EGT sensor fails. Then when these engines do start shutting down when any one of the four EGT sensors fail, they threaten to force the manufacturer to recall the vehicles. Both the engines and the manufacturer are doing exactly what the government required them to do. 

Does anybody else see the folly in this whole mess? Maybe we should mandate that the EPA is to shut down whenever they screw up. Oh wait, they never screw up. Never mind.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had my truck shut down on me two times already due to this. The 2nd time I had a trailer with skid steer on it and just came over a set of railway tracks as the "stop safely" message came on. 

Installed a new updated sensor the next day. Once the truck cooled down for an hour or so the truck was able to drive again. Forget updating or replacing all the sensors just going to rip the stupid thing off the truck soon. Problem solved.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I wonder if diesel truck prices would drop if enough people just boycotted them. I see so many diesel trucks where the hitch receiver hasn't even had it's cherry popped yet. I'll never get a new diesel again for the cool factor....ever! There are still some that are willing to take the abuse just to have one. $50K or more for something that does this???!!!

(This excludes those with the genuine need for diesel power)


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I see allot of corporate companies running gas trucks now. Rental cos Construction cos allot running GAS 2500 3500 F250 F350. Gas prices down allot now. Diesel still way up there in price. MY 11 F350 gets the same fuel mileage as my 02 GM 2500.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Grassman09;1932260 said:


> I've had my truck shut down on me two times already due to this. The 2nd time I had a trailer with skid steer on it and just came over a set of railway tracks as the "stop safely" message came on.
> 
> Installed a new updated sensor the next day. Once the truck cooled down for an hour or so the truck was able to drive again. *Forget updating or replacing all the sensors just going to rip the stupid thing off the truck soon. Problem solved.*


this is the best way to fix it. and you gain 4-5 mpg too.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Grassman09;1932260 said:


> Forget updating or replacing all the sensors just going to rip the stupid thing off the truck soon. Problem solved.


I think you're going to find that the truck will not run without them. Big Brother wins again.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Too Stroked;1932451 said:


> I think you're going to find that the truck will not run without them. Big Brother wins again.


And if it does run, are you going to put a piece of electrical tape on your dash to cover up the check engine light or put a tune on it to delete or what? How do you guys do all the EGR deletes and DEF deletes and everything without the check engine light blinding you the whole time you are driving?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Too Stroked;1932451 said:


> I think you're going to find that the truck will not run without them. Big Brother wins again.


It will run without it. I wouldn't be the 1st ever person to do this.



derekslawncare;1932546 said:


> And if it does run, are you going to put a piece of electrical tape on your dash to cover up the check engine light or put a tune on it to delete or what? How do you guys do all the EGR deletes and DEF deletes and everything without the check engine light blinding you the whole time you are driving?


Yes you will need to run a tuner. You cant just pull everything and expect it to work like normal.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

H+S tuner to keep the CEL off, and let it run without all the pollution junk
the delete pipe eliminates all 4 exhaust sensors, the cat, the muffler, the smurf pee injector and the DPF


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

tjctransport;1932601 said:


> H+S tuner to keep the CEL off, and let it run without all the pollution junk
> the delete pipe eliminates all 4 exhaust sensors, the cat, the muffler, the smurf pee injector and the DPF


So you can unhook ALL that stuff that the engine is designed to run with w/o doing any damage? Seems like the engine would run better the way it was BUILT TO RUN.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

derekslawncare;1932623 said:


> So you can unhook ALL that stuff that the engine is designed to run with w/o doing any damage? Seems like the engine would run better the way it was BUILT TO RUN.


Annnnddddd hereeeeeeee we go


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you get it through emissions, with everything gone?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

No emissions tests on diesels here


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekslawncare;1932623 said:


> So you can unhook ALL that stuff that the engine is designed to run with w/o doing any damage? Seems like the engine would run better the way it was BUILT TO RUN.


Any diesel from 2007.5 and newer will run better with the emissions equipment removed. Dpf, Egr, pcv rerouted, no DEF, etc. They'll last longer, run smoother, be more reliable, and your fuel mileage will increase.



treeman06;1932702 said:


> How do you get it through emissions, with everything gone?


And emissions what? 

My 6.7 runs great with the egr blocked off and the dpf laying in my garage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1932623 said:


> So you can unhook ALL that stuff that the engine is designed to run with w/o doing any damage? Seems like the engine would run better the way it was BUILT TO RUN.


Apparently you didn't catch the drift of this thread. Let me summarize:

The emissions crap is what is keeping these engines from running.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Same motor is sold outside the US without the DPF.

I've been stop twice for fuel color checks, never once question on lack of DPF.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;1932909 said:


> Any diesel from 2007.5 and newer will run better with the emissions equipment removed. Dpf, Egr, pcv rerouted, no DEF, etc. They'll last longer, run smoother, be more reliable, and your fuel mileage will increase.
> 
> And emissions what?
> 
> My 6.7 runs great with the egr blocked off and the dpf laying in my garage.


Did you happen to weigh before and after? I wonder how much weight all that crap removed from your truck. EGR and that stuff probably not much, but I bet the DPF, DEF tank and muffler add up. There's your fuel savings. You're lugging around 600 less lbs. Ha ha.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1932958 said:


> Did you happen to weigh before and after? I wonder how much weight all that crap removed from your truck. EGR and that stuff probably not much, but I bet the DPF, DEF tank and muffler add up. There's your fuel savings. You're lugging around 600 less lbs. Ha ha.


You don't really understand the emissions crap, do you?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1932959 said:


> You don't really understand the emissions crap, do you?


No, I'm not an engineer. What I do know is that A) the TEAM OF PEOPLE that built the engine were engineers. B) I KNOW that when my truck has to pass my state inspection every year in order to get my license plate, that even though we don't ACTUALLY TEST FOR EMISSIONS, they DO CHECK TO SEE THAT ALL THAT STUFF IS ON THE TRUCK. So to me, it just seems a lot easier/safer to leave it alone, especially since I only have 44k on it so it's still under warranty, than to start screwing with it. You know the old adage, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. JMO


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I DO understand from my earlier days at the dragstrip that yes, if you take all that crap off, then yes the engine breathes better, less back pressure and so more HP and fuel economy. My statement in my earlier post regarding mileage from weight was a joke, hence the ha ha.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

derekslawncare;1932958 said:


> Did you happen to weigh before and after? I wonder how much weight all that crap removed from your truck. EGR and that stuff probably not much, but I bet the DPF, DEF tank and muffler add up. There's your fuel savings. *You're lugging around 600 less lbs. Ha ha*.


try again. closer to 80 lbs. 
and the truck runs much better. 
no worry about failing smoke test either. it still burns clean. that is what the H+S tuner does. it is not a tuner like everyone thinks, it does not add any power, just tells the computer that all the removed stuff is working properly.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

derekslawncare;1932967 said:


> No, I'm not an engineer. What I do know is that A) the TEAM OF PEOPLE that built the engine were engineers. B) I KNOW that when my truck has to pass my state inspection every year in order to get my license plate, that even though we don't ACTUALLY TEST FOR EMISSIONS, they DO CHECK TO SEE THAT ALL THAT STUFF IS ON THE TRUCK. So to me, it just seems a lot easier/safer to leave it alone, especially since I only have 44k on it so it's still under warranty, than to start screwing with it.* You know the old adage, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. JMO*


there in lies the problem. due to EPA stupidity, these trucks come broke from the factory. 
by deleting the exhaust and all it's sensors and filters and putting the tuner in to fool the computer, you are fixing it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

tjctransport;1932999 said:


> try again. closer to 80 lbs.
> and the truck runs much better.
> no worry about failing smoke test either. it still burns clean. that is what the H+S tuner does. it is not a tuner like everyone thinks, it does not add any power, just tells the computer that all the removed stuff is working properly.


?????? My cat conv or DPF, whatever it is, on my truck is like 4' long and about 12" in diameter, so that alone has to be easy 100 lbs. Muffler another 100, my DEF tank (full) gotta be another easy 100. I think 80 is a really conservative figure.

Ok, I was confused on the tuner part, my idea of tuner is these clowns that run around town with the 10" smoke stacks coming up through the bed of the p/u spewing black (unburned fuel) exhaust out for as far as the eye can see. So no horsepower gain there, and definitely no mph, as you gotta burn it in order to derive any power from it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1932967 said:


> No, I'm not an engineer. What I do know is that A) the TEAM OF PEOPLE that built the engine were engineers. B) I KNOW that when my truck has to pass my state inspection every year in order to get my license plate, that even though we don't ACTUALLY TEST FOR EMISSIONS, they DO CHECK TO SEE THAT ALL THAT STUFF IS ON THE TRUCK. So to me, it just seems a lot easier/safer to leave it alone, especially since I only have 44k on it so it's still under warranty, than to start screwing with it. You know the old adage, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. JMO


You don't have to be an engineer. Especially since most engineers are idiots.

The engineers built it to EPA specs, not to make the engine as efficient as possible. Or have the most longevity possible. They engineered it to run "clean". Even if it reduces mileage which means we burn more fuel and in reality are defeating the entire purpose of all this crap.

All that stuff can be left on, but not connected, for those who live in communist states.



derekslawncare;1933024 said:


> ?????? My cat conv or DPF, whatever it is, on my truck is like 4' long and about 12" in diameter, so that alone has to be easy 100 lbs. Muffler another 100, my DEF tank (full) gotta be another easy 100. I think 80 is a really conservative figure.


You should probably stop while you're ahead.

Cats are virtually hollow, they weigh very little. I highly doubt a muffler weighs 100# and I'm not sure how big the DEF tank on your truck is, but my '14 Ram is only about 5 gallons at 9#\gallon comes to 45#.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ditch the tuners get EFI live.
Get it tuned the way you want it and for how you use it.

i have a diffident truck. but
you dont have a muffler you have a resonator.
cat>nox>dpf>resonator.

I deleted the egr too, picked up a couple of MPG and no moor fuel used for regen.

a mentioned the "new" diesels run very clean.
mine will fail visual inspection of course but it will pass the rest of the emission test.
It was close on the Opacity test.
testing done for sh1tes and giggles..

but we dont have emission testing here,,,yet,
so i dont give it a thought.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekslawncare;1932958 said:


> Did you happen to weigh before and after? I wonder how much weight all that crap removed from your truck. EGR and that stuff probably not much, but I bet the DPF, DEF tank and muffler add up. There's your fuel savings. You're lugging around 600 less lbs. Ha ha.


The truck weighs 10,750lbs with an empty bed and only me in the cab. The DPF is the heaviest part at probably 80ish pounds. So in factory form with all emissions systems in place and a full def tank the truck might weigh 10,950lbs at the very most.



SnoFarmer;1933122 said:


> Ditch the tuners get EFI live.
> Get it tuned the way you want it and for how you use it.


Unfortunately there is no Efi-Live for the Fords. GM and Dodge only. 
I wish my Ford could have Efi-Live like my Chevy does but for now Spartan and H&S will have to do.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

you do not take the smurf pee tank off. leave it there so if you need to you can just bolt the exhaust back on. it only takes a few minutes to remove it, or re install it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tjctransport;1933291 said:


> you do not take the smurf pee tank off. leave it there so if you need to you can just bolt the exhaust back on. it only takes a few minutes to remove it, or re install it.


A few minutes? But it weighs hundreds of pounds.......


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Grassman09;1932562 said:


> It will run without it. I wouldn't be the 1st ever person to do this.
> 
> Yes you will need to run a tuner. You cant just pull everything and expect it to work like normal.


My bad, you are correct. For some reason I was thinking about cars instead of trucks. Trucks over 8,500 GVW don't need to pass emissions testing so you can add a tuner and delete all of that stuff. On a car, not gonna happen and still pass inspection up here.

On a related note though, didn't the EPA come down hard on most of the tuners last year and pretty much make it impossible for them to do as much (cool) stuff as they used to?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the tuner does not add fuel or change the way the truck runs. all it does is make the computer think the DEF, DPF, and all the sensors are working properly when they are actually removed.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

tjctransport

The local shops here use the H&S Mini Maxx. That one adds power. A friend has it on his Ford and I accidentally gave it too much gas making a left turn at a light. Cold Tires and level one on the programmer I fishtailed thru that intersection. At idle there is no smoke unless you hammer it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have many choices

Dpf About 90lbs and 7 ft long hour to swap out


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Grassman09;1933586 said:


> tjctransport
> 
> The local shops here use the H&S Mini Maxx. That one adds power. A friend has it on his Ford and I accidentally gave it too much gas making a left turn at a light. Cold Tires and level one on the programmer I fishtailed thru that intersection. At idle there is no smoke unless you hammer it.


I think his problem is he "gave it gas"

You can't give a diesel ,,,,, gas.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

our H&S, and all the other guy here that have them use delete fooler only tune. no smoke even from a full throttle takeoff at dead stop. these things are 440 hp in a pickup, why would you want more?


----------

